# Picture update!! Starting with the LOVE of my life WILLY! :-)



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm too sexy for my shirt....(Willy)










We talked about the hats already mama and what did I say....









Not THAT hat!









I'm telling on you Cujo!!









Ma he's at it again!!









Willy and Luna having a snuggle









CRAZY Luna (tic) lol









Next few pics Cujo




































Mama....see those fluffs from the bed...*I* did NOT do it...I am just an innocent lil boy....it was LUNA


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

All the puppers having a nap lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

yay!!!!!!! i love cujo!!! but willy the most! I love willys eyes!!! and Luna looks pretty as usual and Rosie too! Chi chi playdate needs to be made asap lol


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Woo-Hoo full house!!
Love the pics!!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww that picure where it says 'I'm telling on you cujo!' is hilarious ha so darn cute !


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome back!

Wow cujo really grew! 

Great pics x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tracilea! Where you been?! LOL! Awww I'm so happy to see these pics. Willy is cute as ever and I love the tattling photo. That is hilarious! Look how cute Cujo is turning out!!! Cute as a button. Luna and Rosie are perfect as well. Great pics!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome back! I love the one of Cujo looking so innocent with fluffs all over. lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

They are so cute!!! =)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dang girl, haven't seen you in forever!!!! Love the picture update. Just need about 20 more updates please :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome back! I just love your pack, so nice to see new pics! I especially love Willy.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Fabulous photos, I love the one where he is telling!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Awwww thanks everyone!  I have been so super busy with only a little spare time to do my facebook games LOL I could spend FOREVER going through everything on this board! I do miss everyone though and I stop in from time to time to get a quick chi fix lol
Willy is my little love. Just one look at his wee lil face makes me MELT  Cujo is almost a year old now, he'll be one in feb (I cannot believe he will be a year old ALREADY!!) He's weighing in at about 4 1/2 pounds. So I got the small lil boy I wanted  I love him to bits too, he cracks me up prancing all over the place lol boundless energy and always looks funny cuz he ALWAYS puts his ears back and runs around like a crazy boy lol He's best buds with Luna because she has the same energy as he does. Luna is def the boss of my pack lol She's at about 12 pounds now, lil piggy girl lol
I have so many pics but I hate uploading them all on photobucket. I wish I could just put them directly on the site from my comp. Willy of course is still at 4 pounds 4 oz. he'll likely stay that way. I have TRIED so hard to put weight on him but he just stays my lil skinny boy, which the vet is ok with since it would be worse for him to be chubby and put pressure on his knee's with the missing limb


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

awww... what sweet babies... 

Loving the Maple Leafs hat photo too. Go Maple Leafs!! :hello1:



Tracilea said:


> Awwww thanks everyone!  I have been so super busy with only a little spare time to do my facebook games LOL


Farmville? Cafe World? PetVille? 

I play all three... plus a few other FB games.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

'I'm telling on you cujo!' just cracks me up. It's wonderful to see Willy and his crew. They looks great and it is awesome to see you Tracilea.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow been ages!
I love Willy's smug expression in the first pic lol.
The whole gang are looking great!
Cant believe how much Cujo has changed too!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice seeing some pics of the doggies...glad you popped in for a while with them.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So good to see pics of the babies!! Willy looks great! Bless his little heart....
thay are adorable!


----------



## Khasilooluv (Oct 31, 2010)

Soooo adorable! Love the nap picture!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics! Such cute chi's.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I was just thinking about Willy a few days ago, and here you are. He looks great really happy and well adjusted. You've done a great job bringing him through a diffcult time.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh they're soooo cute!!! Wonderful pics.  They're so funny!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

awww thanks again everyone  I just love them to bits and couldn't imagine life without my lil pack 
Willy is doing great. Its still amazing to me how well adjusted he is. He doesn't notice his missing limb and flies around just as much as the other puppers. And thankfully I am MUCH more calm about it lol His surgery was a year ago this past sept and I am not scared in the least about him now


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Great photos - it is wonderful to see how well Willy is doing - I will never forget the stress and upset when he had his accident - it would have been a great help to you then to see photos of him today and how well he has adapted- well done, he's amazing!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome back! Wonderful pics of your gang! Love little Willy!!!:love7:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

They seem like so much fun!!! I love the picture with the caption "I'm telling on you Cujo!!" Hehehe


----------

